# 4850 john deere no start



## Troy L Baker (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi everyone,. I am working on a 4850 that I had the cab off and split to work on the transmission,I got it all back together and it will not start with the key,and none of the,accessories work wen key is on.
I jump across cylinoid on front of firewall and fires right up, 
The relays click and is all I get with the key,
Thanks in advance hope another tech or farmer in here can help me,


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello and welcome. We have many great members and I'm sure you'll get some help soon. I'm not knowledgeable on the JD. Again welcome


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am sure you verified all the safety switch harnesses were reconnected after cab removal, but the gear selector neutral switch, the clutch, the PTO, and seat wiring harnesses are critical.

Check the battery to block ground cables. Been a three decades since I had one, but after a repaint one of the ground cables was insulated by new paint. Very good tractor, better than the new stuff!


----------



## Troy L Baker (Jul 18, 2018)

Thankyou I will recheck my grounds and everything.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can get a can of spray electrical contact cleaner at an auto parts store, and spray the electrical connectors (male & female) liberally and "work" the connectors to try to make good contact. Also, look at the connectors carefully for dirty, burned, or corroded pins within.

When nothing works, it is often dirty battery connections or ground connections.


----------



## Troy L Baker (Jul 18, 2018)

Thankyou sir!


----------

